# Spring Turkey Season Set, Applications Available



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Spring Turkey Season Set, Applications Available

North Dakota's wild turkey population continues to do well in much of
the state, allowing the state Game and Fish Department to make available
a record number of licenses for the spring hunting season, according to
Stan Kohn, upland game bird biologist.

A total of 6,425 wild turkey licenses are available, an increase of 260
from last year. Nine units have more licenses available than last year,
while only one unit has fewer.

This marks the third consecutive year the Game and Fish Department has
set a record number of licenses for the spring season, Kohn said, due to
a strong statewide population. "The only exception this year is in Dunn
County," Kohn said, "and licenses reflect this."

Hunters can apply online, or print out an application to mail, at the
department website, gf.nd.gov. Anyone who applies online and provides an
email address will receive an email from the department with results
once the drawing has been held.

Lottery and gratis applications are available at game and fish offices,
county auditor offices and license vendors. Persons can also apply by
calling 800-406-6409. A $4 service charge is added with this feature.

Applications for the spring season must be postmarked no later than Feb.
15. Only North Dakota residents are eligible to apply. The spring turkey
season runs from April 8 through May 14.


----------

